# Chris Jericho and Greg "Hurricane" Helms arrested



## Bob Hubbard (Jan 29, 2010)

> ERLANGER, Ky. -- WWE Wrestlers Chris Jericho and Greg "Hurricane" Helms  were arrested early Wednesday morning for reportedly being "extremely  intoxicated."
> 
> Jericho, whose real name is Chris Irvine, and Helms  were arrested at the Shell gas station on Buttermilk Pike around 5 a.m.
> 
> Officers  were called to the gas station for a report of a fight inside a taxi  cab between Helms and three other people.


http://www.kypost.com/content/wcpos...ested-In-Erlanger/Onc6ZrqslUmhHOOz8FmgYw.cspx


----------

